# Terrance Jones, the Apple Fox



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello! My name's Terrance Jones, and I am an an artist here on FurAffinity. I guess I'll give you the rundown then...

Name: Robert "Terrance Jones" Matchie
Age: 22
Height: 6'0''
Weight: 130 lbs
Hair color: Black
Eye Color: RL: brown Furry: Green
Species: Red Fox/Fennec Fox/Green Apple Mix

Likes: Music, furries, apples, eating, fat furs, vore, being Bitten, biting, snuggling, getting scratches on my upper back, talking on Instant Messengers, RPing...

Dislikes: Coconut, Horses, Taurs, the whole thing is actually terrifying to a small fox like me... Fancy things, having my car out of order...

I hope that's everything, or that I'm being lazy...


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi from a giant Char!
*gives you a giant pie*
I took the liberty of adding 500,000 calories to it.


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Hi from a giant Char!
> *gives you a giant pie*
> I took the liberty of adding 500,000 calories to it.



0.0 *drool* Oh my... Yay! *hops into the pie, and starts to eat it, a bulge suddenly appearing on the fox's tummy*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> 0.0 *drool* Oh my... Yay! *hops into the pie, and starts to eat it, a bulge suddenly appearing on the fox's tummy*



How do you feel now?
Still hungry?


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> How do you feel now?
> Still hungry?



*belches, and pats my full, now chubby tummy* Yeah... That hit the spot... *gives you a bit of a hug*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Awww... ^_^
*hugs back, then rubs belly*
Just tell me when you're hungry again.


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Awww... ^_^
> *hugs back, then rubs belly*
> Just tell me when you're hungry again.



*crrfs, and puffs out my belly a bit more* Sure, that'll probably be in awhile... heheheh...


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> *crrfs, and puffs out my belly a bit more* Sure, that'll probably be in awhile... heheheh...


I'm guessing your body has started to take in the 500,000 calories.
You'll put on a bit of weight.


----------



## Snowden (Jul 17, 2008)

Hai Thare ^.^


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

Snowden said:


> Hai Thare ^.^



Hellos! *hugs you and squishes you in my growing tummy*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> Hellos! *hugs you and squishes you in my growing tummy*



It's progressing nicely...
How much weight do you think you gained so far?


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> It's progressing nicely...
> How much weight do you think you gained so far?



*looks down and squeezes my growing belly fat* Um... Maybe around 50 lbs?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, that IS a lot!


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Wow, that IS a lot!



*giggles and blushes* Thank you!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> *giggles and blushes* Thank you!



I don't think your belly will stop growing anytime soon...


----------



## Rytes (Jul 17, 2008)

wow Mr. Someone...Terrance ... get a room (jk)

oh, and hi!


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

*waves hello to Rytes* Hellos! ^-^ *looks at my tummy* I Don't think it will stop growing for awhile either... *sqeezes it happily*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

How much weight have you gained now?
How much do you think you weigh?


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> How much weight have you gained now?
> How much do you think you weigh?



Myah, I think I've gained about 100 lbs by now, so I'm probably up to 230... ^-^ *squeezes you harder...*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

How fast is your belly growing?


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> How fast is your belly growing?



Mewf... I think I'm getting about maybe an Inch or two, every 4 minutes... Heheheheh... *blushes*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

*rubs your growing belly*


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

*starts to snug you into my ever-growing belly, giving you a piece of your own pie, that I hid*


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 17, 2008)

Crap this entire section of the forums is just role-play XD... i knew it when this section got first opened up 
but yeah cool fursona and stuff hehe ^^


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> *starts to snug you into my ever-growing belly, giving you a piece of your own pie, that I hid*



*feeds you said slice*
Sorry, I'm just an admirer of fat.


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Crap this entire section of the forums is just role-play XD... i knew it when this section got first opened up
> but yeah cool fursona and stuff hehe ^^



I guess that's the way the cookie crumbles... Heheheheh... Thanks by the way... ^-^



Mr. Someone said:


> *feeds you said slice*
> Sorry, I'm just an admirer of fat.



*scarfs it down, happily* I gotta say, fat is fun...


----------



## CoyoteSmith (Jul 17, 2008)

Figured I'd say hello, as well.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> I guess that's the way the cookie crumbles... Heheheheh... Thanks by the way... ^-^
> 
> 
> 
> *scarfs it down, happily* I gotta say, fat is fun...



How much weight have you gained?
How much do you weigh now?
How fast is you belly growing?
How do you feel right now?


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> How much weight have you gained?
> How much do you weigh now?
> How fast is you belly growing?
> How do you feel right now?



Perhaps we could move this to YIM maybe? ^-^ I think we've more than contributed to the post count here...


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

We'll stop here then...


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> We'll stop here then...



Mewf? You sure?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

You said it yourself.
We contributed enough to the post count.


----------



## Snowden (Jul 17, 2008)

Just when it was getting interesting : p


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Of course, if you'd still like to go on...


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

Snowden said:


> Just when it was getting interesting : p



Myah.. I thought so too... I was hoping to take it onto maybe a faster system, then a message board... ^-^;; Oh well...


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Of course, if you'd still like to go on...



Really, I have nothing against you, it's just that, I kinda want to take this elsewhere... Hehehe.... ^-^ *blushes*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

I know that silly!


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> I know that silly!



Heheheh... *licks your cheek, and feeds you a barrel shaped cake* Myah... Okies then... ^-^


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> Heheheh... *licks your cheek, and feeds you a barrel shaped cake* Myah... Okies then... ^-^



Thanks. 
*eats the cake*


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Thanks.
> *eats the cake*



*smiles and climbs down, to lie on your tummy*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

What was in that cake anyway?


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> What was in that cake anyway?



Not much, just a lot of chocolate?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh.
<.< >.>
What else?


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Oh.
> <.< >.>
> What else?



*eye glints* Magic... Heh heh heh...


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

What kind of magic?


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> What kind of magic?



Magic fattening magic.. Heheheheh... *stuffs another, bigger cake, into your maw*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

*nomnomnomnomnom*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi, here's something for you!
*brings in a big load of pies!*


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 21, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Hi, here's something for you!
> *brings in a big load of pies!*



*gleeps happily, and starts to scarf down on them* ^-^ Thankiess...


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

*watches you eat happily*
It was a load of 1,000 pies!


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 21, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> *watches you eat happily*
> It was a load of 1,000 pies!



*belches happily, looking downright round, and stuffed* They were delicious... *pats my stuffed tummy*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

You ate ALL of them!? WOW!!!
How much can you eat!?


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 21, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> You ate ALL of them!? WOW!!!
> How much can you eat!?



*belches happily* quite a bit, being a fox and all...


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

Are you... still hungry?


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 21, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Are you... still hungry?



Mmmmm, perhaps?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

OK.
*gives you 2000 wedding cakes(don't ask)*


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 21, 2008)

holy hell... RP much? XD You got an interesting fursona right there, i like the mixture =3 the fur pattern is pretty nice too =3

*steals all your cakes and compresses them all into one super cake* Muahahahah! You cannot comprehend the ultimate SUPER Cake!


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 21, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> holy hell... RP much? XD You got an interesting fursona right there, i like the mixture =3 the fur pattern is pretty nice too =3
> 
> *steals all your cakes and compresses them all into one super cake* Muahahahah! You cannot comprehend the ultimate SUPER Cake!



Meeps! *starts to nom as much of it as possible* Thanks for the comment! I'll have to check on yours in a bit...


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 21, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> Meeps! *starts to nom as much of it as possible*



If you eat the super cake, you will most definitely gain over 9,000 lbs! ( i had to do it XD )


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 21, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> If you eat the super cake, you will most definitely gain over 9,000 lbs! ( i had to do it XD )



*giggles as I glut on the cake, and stuffs a fattening pawful into your maw, belly growing down my legs, and over my thighs*


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 21, 2008)

*spits the super cake out of his mouth* Sorry i'm on a diet  XD

amazing, the thread started everything normal, now everyone is becoming fat...... is there any way to save this thread XD lol


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 22, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> *spits the super cake out of his mouth* Sorry i'm on a diet  XD
> 
> amazing, the thread started everything normal, now everyone is becoming fat...... is there any way to save this thread XD lol



*giggles, and noms up the piece* Hehehe, sorry, didn't know... but I'm not so sure on if the thread can be saved... ;3 *belches happily, finishing up the cake, and being 9000 lbs of foxie fluff...


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 22, 2008)

Cmon, enuf of the fatness XD *extracts all the fat from your body and incinerates it*


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 22, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> Cmon, enuf of the fatness XD *extracts all the fat from your body and incinerates it*



*squeaks, and sits there, feeling hungry* Myeuuu, why?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

There, there.
*gives you an enormous cake*


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> There, there.
> *gives you an enormous cake*



*destroys your enormous cake* NO MOAR GIANT FOODS >.<


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 23, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> There, there.
> *gives you an enormous cake*



Can we move this to a webmessenger now? ;3 I don't want to upset anyone else...


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 23, 2008)

K fine i added you XD


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 23, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> K fine i added you XD



o.0 Didn't quite mean you... Unless you did want to rp or something? I'm not exactly thrilled about the rps taking place on these threads... ;3 but they're so hard to stop...


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 23, 2008)

well not exactly but i'd still like to chat to you


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 23, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> well not exactly but i'd still like to chat to you



Okies... ^-^ *smiles* But you still at least eat one or two cupcakes...


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 23, 2008)

I like apples. <3


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 24, 2008)

Zigfried said:


> I like apples. <3



Then that makes you an AWESOME FURSON! *Hugs you*


----------

